# Falkon and specifying flavors when building



## Alain De Vos (May 11, 2021)

Falkon can be build in two flavors i.e. falkon and falkon-qtonly without akonadi.
How do you set the flavor qtonly in make.conf for building ?
I see only /usr/ports/www/falkon as port and not falkon-qtonly.
Some info,

*Package flavors* (<flavor>: <package>)

default: falkon
qtonly: falkon-qtonly
---------------------------------------------
I'll try to add a line to make.conf ?,
FLAVORS=   falkon-qtonly


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2021)

Will you please make an effort to post your questions in the right subforum? I always have to move your posts. This belongs in "Installation and Maintenance of Ports or Packages".


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 11, 2021)

Yes sir.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> I'll try to add a line to make.conf ?,
> FLAVORS= falkon-qtonly


It's `FLAVOR=qtonly`.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 11, 2021)

With that line added poudriere gives me,

```
Warning: (devel/py-six@qtonly): Error: Invalid FLAVOR 'qtonly' for devel/py-six
[00:00:07] Error: Fatal errors encountered gathering ports metadata
```
And dies in a hard way.

Flavors are a bad idea.
Can you set a flavor specific for one package, and not all packages I build?
Why is py-six pulled in?
Why does it care about a qtonly flavor ?
Grrr. 
Can't I use ":" somewhere to bind a flavor to a port ?


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Can you set a flavor specific for one package, and not all packages I build?


There's probably a simpler way these days but I can't remember how to do it. This is the old school way:

```
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/www/falkon}
  FLAVOR=qtonly
.endif
```



Alain De Vos said:


> Why is py-six pulled in?


Most likely cause is because it's a dependency of a dependency.



Alain De Vos said:


> Why does it care about a qtonly flavor ?


It doesn't. But because it's a python module it has it's own FLAVORS (py37, py38, etc) and `qtonly` isn't among those.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 11, 2021)

Thanks. This didn't make me wiser,




__





						Ports/FlavorsTools - FreeBSD Wiki
					





					wiki.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2021)

This is more related to how to use FLAVORS in a port itself but still provides a lot of information: Chapter 7. Flavors


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 11, 2021)

```
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/www/falkon}
  FLAVOR=qtonly
.endif
```
Seems to work.
It translates in the build to:

```
PACKAGE_BUILDING_FLAVORS=yes
MAKE_ARGS= FLAVOR=qtonly
```


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2021)

Yes, and it should apply that option to www/falkon only.


----------



## leebrown66 (May 12, 2021)

The simple way is specify falkon@qtonly in your package list.


----------

